# Cafe del Sol



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cayman's longest established and largest coffee house company. Original location Marquee Plaza (loft internet with 8 computers wiht 24" monitors and leather couches), patio seating, high ceilings. Camana Bay is largest location, almost 2,000 square feet... also have internet computers in lounge area ... couch seating for several dozen... often used for social functions. Main cafe area seating for fifty... attached to Books & Books... 7,000 square foot bookstore. Fort Street is downtown locat&#8230;

More...


----------

